# to all pinoy out there



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

to all pinoy out there join to our club pinoy pigeon club. we can chat filipino (tagalog) there.

goto profile and fine "Group Memberships " in the right-side of the screen then click "Join Social Groups" and find the "pinoy pigeon club" click it and join us. 

here the link to PINOY PIGEON CLUB PINOY PIGEON CLUB click me

see you there mga kalapatid


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

*Wanted House And Lot Cavite For Rent/lease*

Looking For House And Lot In Flood Free Zone Large Enough For Raising And Flying Racing Pigeons. Any Help Would Be Appreciated


God Bless,
Larry Fout


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

APF_LOFT said:


> to all pinoy out there join to our club pinoy pigeon club. we can chat filipino (tagalog) there.
> 
> goto profile and fine "Group Memberships " in the right-side of the screen then click "Join Social Groups" and find the "pinoy pigeon club" click it and join us.
> 
> see you there mga kalapatid


I'll check it out.


----------



## oriental_frill (Mar 30, 2012)

pa help po sa mga fancier breeder, meron po kasi ako 2 satinette ayaw po kasi nila mag pair ung cock tinutuka nya ung hen binabanatan nya lagi, ang set up ko kasi dati ung cock lang na satinette ang nakakulong sa cage tapos nung nakabile na ako ng hen sa satinette ginamit ko ung kulungan ng cock ko tapos pinagsama ko sila kaya lang binabanatan talaga ng cock ung hen, ung kulungan ko po ung cage na may divider, pls help! TIA


----------



## NestRing (Mar 17, 2012)

*All kinds of Pigeon Bands for sale*

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...on+Bands+Factory+made,+Personalise/club+bands

we ship worldwide


----------



## chikowicky (Jun 4, 2012)

ayos to sali


----------



## bujajik (May 22, 2012)

bat di ako masali?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

link to the
TAIWAN TO THE WORLD THE PIGEON GAME
3GP format only


----------



## pandong (Sep 13, 2012)

salamat..................................


----------



## Noypi (Nov 21, 2013)

*ask ko lng*

Any one from toronto canada. Na. My ibon


----------



## Rommel69 (May 22, 2015)

Hello everybody! I'm a new joinner, it's nice to have this forum for a pigeon loving person like me.

I learned and started loving pigeon wayback 1983 during teenages days, had them for 2 years, was crasy about them... faded, then i found my love for them again after about 30 years, just finish yesterday my coop in front of my house with my wife supevising the construction for my pigeon of 15 nos. 

I really want to know the proper care for them.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Pinoy ini. Kapampangan but grew up in QC. More power to you guys!

Lofts ko: 
2nd Loft
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/2nd-loft-build-75967.html
1st Loft
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/loft-built-75506.html


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Nung bata pa ako in the mid 70's wala pang masyadong organized na Pigeon racing diyan. Kailan pa na established yung Racing club diyan?


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Carrera Mike Ganda nung mga kalapati mo and da best yung loft, LINIS!


----------



## batangtundo (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello mga Kababayan!
Bagong sali lang and now residing sa Toronto.
May mga kalapati na ako nuon sa atin at kakaumpisa ko lang ulit ng hobby and passion.

MABUHAY!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

What are we talking about?


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

batangtundo said:


> May mga kalapati na ako nuon sa atin at kakaumpisa ko lang ulit ng hobby and passion
> 
> MABUHAY!!!


Mahirap takbohan. From Tondo to Toronto ka pala! In the mid 70's I just buy from Aranque these racing pigeon. Ngayon okay, but its a dying sport in USA and Europe, for varied reasons.

Saan ka kumuha ng kalapati mo?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

kiddy said:


>


LOL . Sorry Kiddy for talking in Filipino. Someone started this thread for Filipino fanciers. Most are ex pats from the old country and I suppose a few are still back in Philippines. Just sharing ideas and experiences. In the end though we speak different languages, we are all as one in the pigeon world. Since most of us so called Pinoys are Catholic, the pigeon/dove represent the Holy Spirit.

I should say this last month getting back to pigeon gave me inner spiritual peace. I sense this attitude amongst the fanciers here. though there is competition it is not nasty like it is in the Dog world, where the money war can get ugly.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

rogerven said:


> LOL . Sorry Kiddy for talking in Filipino. Someone started this thread for Filipino fanciers. Most are ex pats from the old country and I suppose a few are still back in Philippines. Just sharing ideas and experiences. In the end though we speak different languages, we are all as one in the pigeon world. Since most of us so called Pinoys are Catholic, the pigeon/dove represent the Holy Spirit.
> 
> I should say this last month getting back to pigeon gave me inner spiritual peace. I sense this attitude amongst the fanciers here. though there is competition it is not nasty like it is in the Dog world, where the money war can get ugly.


Thanks dude  Glad to see you people enjoying in your way. Never mind. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## batangtundo (Aug 16, 2015)

Bigay ng kumpare ko, breed daw from Johnny Boy's Pigeons. Member rin sya ng CPFA and considering ko rin na sumali. Ako rin dating lagi sa Aranque pero benta pang-date, hehe... Laki ng benefit ko sa kalapati as yung ka-date ko nuon, misis ko na ngayon.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you racing then in Canada?


----------



## batangtundo (Aug 16, 2015)

Not just yet as I just started back but, training tho.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Nasa FB ka ba. Ako din nag ii scout kasi grabe na yung racket sa kalapati. Soba naman yang 300 to 3000 dolyares. Kailangan may kakilala ka para di ka ma dengoy


----------



## Arvix20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Tulong po sana kalapati ko po ung mga daliri s a paa parang naka tiklop paloob tulung sa kung b paano i correct


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Say it in English and post it to the main site. Take a Picture para makita ng mga professional talaga


----------



## batangtundo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Need your help/expertise on....*

I'm wondering if any of you had dealth with hawk, cooper hawk to be exact is what I am having trouble with right now. I already lost 4 homers and had done what I learned online, from hanging CDs/DVDs, setting trap/nooses. Any advice/tips would grately be appreciated.

Thank you and God bless!


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

batangtundo said:


> I'm wondering if any of you had dealth with hawk, cooper hawk to be exact is what I am having trouble with right now. I already lost 4 homers and had done what I learned online, from hanging CDs/DVDs, setting trap/nooses. Any advice/tips would grately be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you and God bless!


Pare, first off, are you free lofting your birds(open loft all day)? Once a hawk gets one of your birds kasi theyll hang out there and keep taking two a day. 
What i find best for me is not to release my birds till after 9:30am for exercise/ others even prefer after 10:30am. . Then I lock them in. Then another 30-40 min exercise around 3:30pm. The hawks look for their morning meal early. As long as its not a family of them working your area. Also bro Im always outside when they do their 30min-1hr exercise . The mature hawks stay away when im present but if you have hungry young ones, theyll grab what they can.


----------



## batangtundo (Aug 16, 2015)

No I do not.
I let them out a bit after 10am as that's when I get back from bringing my wife to work. I am always outside when I do... and I trained them to come right in their loft afterward to eat BUT, this freakin' hawk comes right as soon as they land, either on their loft's roof or my house's... Again I am even outside the whole time. I even shot it once with my pellet gun. I know it is NOT allowed to shoot them but all I am trying to do is to discourage them/it. I even changed my schedule on letting them out but still... I always look first before I let them out but there was this one time, this freakin' thing was on my next door neighbour's backyard, on the ground, hiding and waiting. Had I known, obviously won't let my pigeons out and scare the hawk away. 

Salamat Pare and hopefully you and whoever else will have more ideas/suggestions for me!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Keep them in for a few days and when you do let them back out do it after noon. Always change the time you let them out or he will always be waiting. Feed the crows in your back yard and hope they nest near by. They will see the hawk coming in and chase him out of the area every time they see him. I also use a starter pistol and fire it off when they do come in. It will break them off the chase so the birds can get away. If he doesn't get fed he will move on. As long as he is catching birds he will stay... Good luck


----------



## batangtundo (Aug 16, 2015)

I did those of what you said but the crows. 
Any specific lures/feed to attract crows quicker?

Thanks man, really thanks a lot!


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Subukan mo mag paputok ng Kwitis same time the attack occurs. DO not let them out for a week kaya. Tapos AM and afternoon direct the kwitis towards trees. Bottle rocket tawag. 

Then after a week a few minutes before releasing paputukan mo ulit directing to potential nesting place. Hopefully ok sa neighbor mo and sa State law. Protected ang Ra[ptors so you cannot shoot them


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Kingbirds*

We have kingbirds in our place. They are very aggressive/territorial even if they are not nesting. Kingbirds usually migrate after their summer nesting season but I still see them around here chasing the hawks and even crows. 








kalapati
San Diego
http://www.bluebarloft.com/


----------

